# Testspieler für Arcade-Game gesucht



## tbwall (10. September 2017)

*Testspieler für Arcade-Game gesucht*

Hallo Community!

Wir sind ein kleines Entwicklerteam (zwei Leute) und arbeiten gerade an einem Retro/Arcade Game, welches wir in einer kleinen Version vorerst als Freeware anbieten möchten. Derzeit sind wir in der open beta. Die Version hat 8 Level und jeder kann sie downloaden und spielen. Wer länger als 10min spielt, wird beim beenden des Spiels gebeten, an einer Umfrage teilzunehmen. Wer den Fragebogen ausfüllt, kann seinen Namen in den Credits verewigen.

*Spielprinzip*

Im Spiel CYPEST spielst Du einen Virus, der Server infiltriert. Du fliegst mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit nach oben und musst mit drücken nach rechts und links Dateien einsammeln und den Abwehrsystemen ausweichen. Das klingt zunächst sehr simpel, kann aber durch die Geschwindigkeit und die Feinde sehr fordernd sein.

Am Anfang des Spiels musst Du Dich registrieren. Hierbei gibst Du Deinen Standort an. Diese Angaben spielen bei den Highscorelisten eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Sobald Du ein Level spielst und Du Punkte erreichst, kannst Du sehen, wo Du auf der Welt, Kontinent, Region und in Deinem Land stehst – und das für JEDES LEVEL!

Open Beta Trailer
Level 5 durchgespielt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link: CYPEST - Hack the system!


----------



## tbwall (12. November 2017)

Da wir momentan in der open beta sind, habe ich den Beitrag ein wenig angepasst. Inklusive Trailer, Video von Level 5 und einem Screenshot. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Du am Test teilnehmen würdest.


----------



## tbwall (9. Mai 2018)

*Freeware Indie Spiel CYPEST*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mein eigenes Spiel vorstellen, für das ich hier im Forum schon einmal Testspieler gesucht habe. Mittlerweile ist es fertig und befindet sich in der Version 1.2.1.

Worum es geht:

Als Computervirus infiltrierst Du verschiedene Server und musst dabei den Abwehrsystemen ausweichen, um zum zentralen Chip zu gelangen. Das Ganze gleicht einem Wettrennen. Jeder Fortschritt gibt Punkte. Der jeweils beste Wert eines Levels landet in einer Online-Highscoreliste. Dabei spielt man nicht einfach nur gegen andere auf der Welt, nein, die Welt wurde in sieben Kontinente, 26 Regionen und 216 Länder unterteilt. Der Spieler sieht jederzeit, auf welchem Rang er in der jeweiligen Region steht. Neben den Bestwerten für jedes Level gibt es noch den Hacker-Olymp! Hier werden alle Bestwerte eines Spielers addiert und eine eigene, universelle Highscoreliste gebildet. Das Spielprinzip ist kinderleicht. Der Virus bewegt sich von alleine von unten nach oben, der Spieler muss nur nach links und rechts, wahlweise mit Tastatur oder Gamepad, drücken. Einfach zu lernen, schwer zu meistern. Die Abwehrsysteme lauern überall und die Schwierigkeit liegt im optimalen Weg und schnellen Reflexen.

Das Spiel läuft unter Windows oder wahlweise im Browser. Durch den Gastmodus kann man in beiden Versionen ein paar Level spielen ohne sich registrieren zu müssen. In dem Fall werden die erreichten Punkte natürlich nicht in der Datenbank gespeichert. 

Es gibt auch einen Zweispielermodus. Hier kann man zusammen auf einem Bildschirm gegeneinander antreten. Unterstützt werden zwei Gamepads und zwei Spieler auf einer Tastatur.

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne auf unserer Seite umschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFi5SlfjO90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

